# Small indexable part-off tools



## ExKenna (Jun 2, 2011)

What do you think of this 1/2" shank part off tool?
It takes 2mm Iscar style GTN2 inserts. I finally got my A2Z QC tool post in the mail today so I'll be installing it on the new 7x14 tonight and will try to shoot a video.


----------



## ExKenna (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it won't be happening tonight 
I got the wrong bolt for the QCTP so had to order the right one.. 4 more days of waiting. 
Grrrr..  &gt;


----------



## ExKenna (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few. Sorry they aren't very clear.. the lighting is poor.

Packaging was excellent.. no red goop. 
The machine looks to be very nicely finished. Waaay better than anything I've seen at HF.


----------



## ExKenna (Jun 4, 2011)

The A2Z tool post accepts 1/2" tooling (so they say). The tool I have pictured is a 2mm face width (.078) so we'll see how it goes. I know that's pushing it a bit.

I'm hoping that the chip forming geometry molded into the insert will lessen the cutting forces vs. a traditional HSS blank blade.
It may be that it's not suitable for steel, but the insert for parting aluminum has a ground sharp edge so that may work better.


----------



## ExKenna (Jun 4, 2011)

I just mounted a 1/2" indexable turning tool in the new A2Z holder and it looks like you can adjust the tool as far as 3/16" under center. Tool shank is a little long.. gonna have to cut it off.

Pretty cool little unit. Loosen the nut on top of the dovetail holder and use the brass thumb screw to make fine adjust. Then lock down the nut.


----------



## knifer-one (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep us posted as to how its working out. I would eventually like to upgrade my 7X10 Grizz. I put one on my 13X40 and don't know how people got along without them.


----------

